# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_1_77SD - LG L01C,KH2700,KU9200 and SU920 added.

## Shamseldeen Victory

LGQ_1_77SD - LG L01C,KH2700,KU9200 and SU920 added. 
New version - LGQ_1_77SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- Added support for LG L01C,KH2700,KU9200 and SU920 .

----------

